# breeding REDSSS



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

what are my chances in breeding my reds in a 400gal pond???? i had them for 1.5 yrs nw hirs a pic of my pond, their are 6 Ps in my pond....


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

it looks like you cant even enjoy your fish..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

It is possible for them to breed. However it may be a difficult task knowing when they are spawnning due to the heavy plant cover. Collecting the fry would also be challenging especially when the bottom sediment gets stirred up.


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> it looks like you cant even enjoy your fish..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats ok i have Ps in my other tank, this im trying to breed :nod:


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> It is possible for them to breed. However it may be a difficult task knowing when they are spawnning due to the heavy plant cover. Collecting the fry would also be challenging especially when the bottom sediment gets stirred up.
> [snapback]1032727[/snapback]​


ya im puting lots of plants to make the water quality good and giving them privacy so that percentage of breeding will increase, im planning if any possibility they spawn to let the fry grow in the pond, will it be ok???


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

What floating plants do you have in there?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

you should sell some of the plants. i'd be interested.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

ya im puting lots of plants to make the water quality good and giving them privacy so that percentage of breeding will increase, *im planning if any possibility they spawn to let the fry grow in the pond, will it be ok???*[snapback]1033200[/snapback]​[/quote]

Cool idea, but not likely


----------

